# UWN Vernacular



## wyogoob

get yer rocks out = put your salt blocks out

Uintah Mountains = Uinta Mountains

new = knew

to = two or too

Pumpkin Seed = a seed from a pumpkin

Pumpkinseed = a brightly-colored sunfish that shouldn't be in Utah


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

public land = my private hunting area

any suggestions? = where is your honey hole?

Stolen = Abandoned


----------



## jahan

Mr Muleskinner said:


> public land = my private hunting area
> 
> any suggestions? = where is your honey hole?
> 
> Stolen = Abandoned


 :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## svmoose

"seen" = "saw"

"not looking for your honey holes" = "I am looking for your honey holes"

_didn't post the lake name of where he/she went fishing_ = _please, someone come on here and name the lake so everyone knows_ 

Any trailcam thread = someone stole with, or messed with my camera


----------



## Bears Butt

They drove right through my decoy spread = I set up in the channel.


----------



## Ton_Def

"bit" = Apparently something a fish will or will not do when tackle is presented.

"anyone know how to catch this type of fish?" = I don't feel like using the search function today.

HAHA! Good thread! :lol:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

avid outdoors man = watches a lot of The Outdoor Channel

IMHO = I am not humble, I am correct

my two cents = overpriced (not always but often enough)

new to the forum = I'll be here a short while to see what info I can get out of you

DH = designated hunter

SFW = Fighting Words


----------



## wyogoob

Bears Butt said:


> They drove right through my decoy spread = I set up in the channel.


The best!!!


----------



## wyogoob

goat = "goat" is a tough one. It can mean a mountain goat or an antelope. You could be forced into reading more than one page of the thread to find out. That ain't gonna happen.


over yonder = uh...no one uses the term in Utah, I'm thinking of another forum, sorry.


----------



## wyogoob

"4 miles" = 1.6 miles

"An honest 6 miles" = 1.6 miles

"10 miles" = 1.6 miles


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

wyogoob said:


> "4 miles" = 1.6 miles
> 
> "An honest 6 miles" = 1.6 miles
> 
> "10 miles" = 1.6 miles


good one


----------



## wyogoob

"I'm not sure where to put this" = I'm posting this in the Big Game Section to get more exposure".


----------



## hattrick

It was a 100+ fish day = I counted any time my lure/jig/bait bumped or brushed anything


----------



## wyogoob

"anal retentiveness" = Something TEX said.


----------



## wyogoob

a few = 2
several = 2
numerous = 2
a bunch = 2

a heard = 2 (as in herd)
a hole heard = 3


----------



## wyogoob

This place is *&$*d up, please delete my account and all my threads = I'll be back in 45 minutes with a new username and email address.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

scouting in June = Trying to find my treestand

getting ready for the hunt = buying a new treestand

scouting in August = looking for a new place to put my treestand


----------



## hattrick

"Utard" - Someone who hunts or fishes in a differnt manner than the writer does.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

I'm Old School = I'm hard headed and unwilling to change

That is a stupid law = I do what I want

Any Suggestions? = Keep talking until you tell me what I want to hear


----------



## Loke

Mr Muleskinner said:


> scouting in June = Trying to find my treestand that I left up last year
> 
> getting ready for the hunt = buying a new treestand because someone stole the one I left up from last year
> 
> scouting in August = looking for a new place to put my treestand that someone stole in July


There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## Loke

wyogoob said:


> "anal retentiveness" = everything TEX or northslope said.


----------



## jahan

370" bull = 280" bull
200" buck = 150" buck
30" wide spread = 24" wide spread


----------



## jahan

I hate road hunters = I hate road hunters because they ruin my road hunting experience :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

jahan said:


> I hate road hunters = I hate road hunters because they ruin my road hunting experience :mrgreen:












Reminds me of the thread where the road hunters whined on here because the road hunters in front of them were going too slow.


----------



## GaryFish

I posted this up a while back, but this discussion reminds me of it.
[attachment=0:3m70pe7s]Utah Huners.jpg[/attachment:3m70pe7s]


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> I posted this up a while back, but this discussion reminds me of it.
> [attachment=0:1u9ilwgn]Utah Huners.jpg[/attachment:1u9ilwgn]


Post of the year!

I never seen that before.


----------



## jahan

wyogoob said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate road hunters = I hate road hunters because they ruin my road hunting experience :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the thread where the road hunters whined on here because the road hunters in front of them were going too slow.
Click to expand...

Hell, that could have been me.  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

Uh....wait a minute. I recognize 2 people in those pictures.


----------



## GaryFish

What do ya mean Goob? Isn't that you in ALL of the pictures?


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> What do ya mean Goob? Isn't that you in ALL of the pictures?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Went Hunting = Loaded up the truck and drove down the road

The road was treacherous = I spilled my coffee

I went on a long hike = I had to take a pee

I climbed a mountain = I got back in the truck

I was exhausted and couldn't move = the truck wouldn't start

I nearly died = I missed dinner

It was freezing outside = Thank God for the fifth wheel


----------



## martymcfly73

Depredation tags= all the elk on the Wasatch were slaughtered in my front yard and it was a bloodbath. :-o


----------



## GaryFish

SFW is ruining hunting in Utah = I didn't draw out this year

I am a meat hunter = I missed the only big buck I ever had a shot to get

We need more youth hunts to get our kids involved = I spend too much time at the office to teach my kids to hunt.

The mods edited my posts = I posted something against the rules but want to be a whiner-baby.


----------



## wyogoob

I've been bow-hunting for 40 years = I'm 41 yrs old


----------



## Critter

wyogoob said:


> I've been bow-hunting for 40 years = I'm 41 yrs old


Technically I can say that I have been hunting for 60 years since my mom always went with my dad including when she was pregnant with me.

I do like "I hiked back in 10 miles to get away from the roads" when there are only a few places that you can really do that.


----------



## wyogoob

Critter said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..................
> 
> I do like "I hiked back in 10 miles to get away from the roads" when there are only a few places that you can really do that.
Click to expand...

The High Uintas would be an exception and if you ptarmigan hunt, 10 miles is not far enough back in.


----------



## JuddCT

Locked Thread = I'm a mod and even though I'm not really your parent I'll act like it right now. Oh and I'll throw in my two cents at the end about how childish you all are.


----------



## wyogoob

pit bull = 
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


----------



## LOAH

That fish cop was a real jerk = I'm a real jerk to conservation officers and they don't like it

I'm not trying to be a jerk = I'm knocking you, but want to save face

Just sayin' = I sure showed you

:O•-: = Just sayin'.

o-|| = 1. This should be good. 2. I just burned you. See what I did there?

Not trying to stir the pot, but = get ready for a fight

them = those

there = their or they're

your = you're

strippers = striped bass

wippers = wipers

whinnin = whining

Hunnington = Huntington

Schofield = Scofield

The Boulders = Boulder Mountain

Trail Lake = Trial Lake

Katherine = Catherine  

Bscardi = Bscuderi (sorry guys, can't resist)

They didn't speak English = They were Mexicans

They were Mexicans = Anyone from Latin America

The DWR has ruined that place = I got skunked or caught small fish

:lol: Good thread.


----------



## wyogoob

Forrest Circus = United States Forest Service


----------



## Bears Butt

Evingston = Evanston


----------



## wyogoob

Bears Butt said:


> Evingston = Evanston


WHAT!!??


----------



## StillAboveGround

pines = juniper or spruce/fir


----------



## wyogoob

"Drove right to 'em." = The animal was shot miles from the road, then, wounded, ran to the road and fell dead there. = I got off the established road and drove out where I wasn't supposed to go.


----------



## wyogoob

"The SOB shot over my decoys!!" = He was there an hour before you were.


----------



## sawsman

Saratog*i*a = Saratoga


----------



## Bears Butt

I estimated he was 80 yards out, so I aimed my arrow a little high and danged if I didn't shoot right over his back = he was 30 yards and I underestimated his body size afterall it was just a spike.


----------



## wyogoob

Antelope = Pronghorn

Pronghorn = Antelope


----------



## wyogoob

moron = someone that doesn't have the same opinion as you


----------



## JuddCT

Utah's deer herd is crashing = I drove around the main canyon road during the middle of the day and I didn't see a 30 in 4x4


----------



## coyoteslayer

BYU fan= soaked in beer urine

Break of dawn= 8:00am

archery hunters= hates anyone with a rifle

Alabama fans= uneducated hillbillies

spearfishing= poaching

Unsuccessful= DWR gave out to many tags


----------



## martymcfly73

Ute fan= I'm unedumacated and live in a trailer in West Valley. 
Conservative = hateful bigot
Liberal= God's gift to politics, protector of free speech, and big brother to all.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Liver and heart recipes= what the magpies eat

Wyogoob recipes= man versus wild, later Imodium A-D

Trail camera stolen= not very sneaky


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

coyoteslayer said:


> Liver and heart recipes= what the magpies eat
> 
> Wyogoob recipes= man versus wild, later Imodium A-D
> 
> Trail camera stolen= not very sneaky


That was a true laugh out loud for me.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Preparing for the hunt = relaxing a bit this Sunday 

at least I am.


----------



## coyoteslayer

U clueless *******= PM from goofyelk

wounded deer, but no blood found= gut shot deer


----------



## coyoteslayer

Pinehen= blue or ruffed grouse

Sagechickens= Sage grouse


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Worlds Best Hunting Partner =

[attachment=0:2qi68q5a]531708_3355410692564_1799808546_n.jpg[/attachment:2qi68q5a]


----------



## martymcfly73

coyoteslayer said:


> U clueless *******= PM from goofyelk
> 
> wounded deer, but no blood found= gut shot deer


Bahahahah!! I've gotten one of those. The PM.


----------



## KennyC

I hate mud motors = I wish I had one of those.


----------



## wyogoob

'dink wad' - a bad person


----------



## wyogoob

'pig' - a large fish


----------



## wyogoob

'hog' - a pig


----------



## Critter

'HOG' --- A fish larger than the pig fish


----------



## Dunkem

pleasant view utah=====beaver utah


----------



## sawsman

wyogoob said:


> 'pig' - a large fish


Pig = Large deer
Pig = Large elk

Toad = Large deer
Toad = Large elk

Toad = frog
Frog = toad

Horns = antlers


----------



## LOAH

Dunkem said:


> pleasant view utah=====beaver utah


Get yourself a ticket in Pleasant View, eh?

(Been there, done that! Still never made it to Logan.  )


----------



## Bears Butt

I've gotten myself in shape for the hunt = I have doubled my consumption of beer p/day

I'm ready for the hunt = the truck can't hold any more beer


----------



## MKP

The Locals = I live on the Wasatch Front and I think anyone that doesn't live on the Wasatch Front is an idiot.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

planning the hunt = at work

thinking about the hunt = at work


----------



## wyogoob

moron = someone from out of state







uh, think about it


----------



## Swaner

Mandatory new member post in the Big Game section -

" Hi I'm new here (been lurking for 3 years). I drew a ____ LE tag this year. (That most of you have been waiting 15+ years to draw, and I did it with zero points.) Anyway I've had some unexpected life event that recently occurred so I haven't had a chance to scout. ( I haven't cared to put in the time to scout) So if anyone has any advice it would be much appreciated, I'm not looking for anyone's honey-hole just a place to start. ( Tell me exactly where, when, and how I will find an animal )


----------



## wyogoob

Swaner said:


> Mandatory new member post in the Big Game section -
> 
> " Hi I'm new here (been lurking for 3 years). I drew a ____ LE tag this year. (That most of you have been waiting 15+ years to draw, and I did it with zero points.) Anyway I've had some unexpected life event that recently occurred so I haven't had a chance to scout. ( I haven't cared to put in the time to scout) So if anyone has any advice it would be much appreciated, I'm not looking for anyone's honey-hole just a place to start. ( Tell me exactly where, when, and how I will find an animal )


Ah, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee.

Actually, that's what the UWN is all about, sharing information...uh...with the exception of ptarmigan and morel mushrooms. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

For those of you who don't know what vernacular is, here it is used in a sentence.


Jose' Sanchez was charged with vernacular homicide, after he chrashed his vehicle into a minivan.


----------



## JuddCT

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> For those of you who don't know what vernacular is, here it is used in a sentence.
> 
> Jose' Sanchez was charged with vernacular homicide, after he chrashed his vehicle into a minivan.


I love it!


----------



## uintahiker

Mantua = Man-a-way (WHAT THE HECK!)

Tooele = Two-ih-la or Tuh-well-a

loose = lose

Heck = He**

Zions National Park = Zion National Park


----------



## LOAH

uintahiker said:


> Zions National Park = Zion National Park


Yes.

Walmarts = Wal*Mart

Kmarts = Kmart

Shopkos = ShopKo

the DI's = D. I. (Deseret Industries)

A.F. = American Fork

P.G. = Pregnant Grove :O•-:


----------



## Catherder

Awesome thread! How did I miss this? It looks like you guys got most of them but here are a couple more.

1. DWR Unit Herd Count= Theoretical statistical postulate designed by 19th century mathematician Kurt Godel.

2. The DWR= source of all incompetence in game management.

3. The DWR=source of all that is accurate and good in game management.

4. Option 2= Top secret government experiment that allows males to give birth.

5. "I'm taking (wife, girlfriend, a bunch of kids, boss, etc) fishing for the first time",= have sympathy on me and give me the secrets to your honey hole.

6. "I went to Lake Powell and caught a lot of strippers."= There actually isn't a spelling error here and the fishing trip was the "line" given to the wife.

7. o-|| = generally seen about 3 posts before the phrase "in before the lock" is seen and about 7 posts before the thread is locked.

One last thing, no matter how bad the spelling may be here, it will *never* be as bad as it is on BFT.


----------



## Receipt

Got to the water later than wanted/intended to = woke up with massive hangover and thinking/motor skills weren't working well


----------



## Bears Butt

Alphalpha = Alfalfa (I couldn't resist)


----------



## wyogoob

Just read this thread again. It's hilarious.

Hey sawsman, top of the page! :mrgreen:


----------



## elkfromabove

"FWIW, BTW, FYI, PS" = My last desperate, seemingly casual, attempt to prove my point and/or the most important and interesting statement in my 5 paragraph rant!

"doe's" (I just saw 3 doe's!) Lot's of variation's.

"fair" = I hate what is happening to me and I want it to happen to you too!

"greedy" = You want to hunt every year, but if you do, I can't hunt monster bucks!

One of my favorites: "There, I fixed it for you!" (I mean ya!)


----------



## Cooky

½ MOA gun. = I hit a beer can almost 50 yards away once.

Just under 4000fps = 2650fps

I shot this big boy at 450 yards. = I shot a deer at 127 yards…or…I had to reload twice but it eventually bled to death.

My special long range load. = I keep a hammer with me to beat the bolt open.

I like to get close to the game. = I can't hit anything more than 75 yards away...or...I like to just step out of the truck and shoot one near the road 'cause the beer is in the truck.

I like the challenge of a long range shot. = I park the truck on a high spot and sit by the truck and wait...the beer is in the truck.

Road hunting has its place. = The beer is in the truck.


----------



## Ton_Def

Cooky said:


> I like to get close to the game. = I can't hit anything more than 75 yards away...or...I like to just step out of the truck and shoot one near the road 'cause the beer is in the truck.
> 
> I like the challenge of a long range shot. = I park the truck on a high spot and sit by the truck and wait...the beer is in the truck.
> 
> Road hunting has its place. = The beer is in the truck.


 -_O-

In tears....


----------



## wyogoob

The words "were", "where", "we're", "wear", and "weir" are interchangeable. 



.


----------



## Bears Butt

The beer is in the truck = My beer is back at camp!


----------



## sknabnoj

Been out every weekend scouting = Just spent an hour on Google Earth looking around.

Haven't been able to scout this year = Can't figure out how to download Google Earth


----------



## outdoorser

I'm a Hunters Ed counselor=I once had to teach one of the classes back when that was the punishment for spot-lighting.


----------



## outdoorser

"Sorry, I'm typing this on my phone"= I don't know how to spell or use proper grammar.

"I shot a duck with 5 minutes of legal light left". = It was 30 minutes past legal light, but It was the only duck I saw all day so I shot it anyway.


----------



## outdoorser

I caught a 5lb bass, it took me 20 minutes to land it. = I caught a 2lb bass, landed it within 3 minutes, took me the other 17 minutes to get the 3lb's of lead sinkers crammed down its throat.


----------



## sawsman

The UDWR sucks = My kid didn't draw the one tag I put him/her in for.


----------



## Cooky

Where have all the ________ gone? = I drove around the hills in my truck the other day drinking beer and no _______ ran out in front of it.


----------



## Catherder

I'm new here,.......= I have lurked the forum for 5 years but just drew a good tag and want to pump you guys for information because I don't know the area in question.


----------



## sawsman

Catherder said:


> I'm new here,.......= I have lurked the forum for 5 years but just drew a good tag and want to pump you guys for information because I don't know the area in question.


&#8230; and after I get the information I need, you'll never hear from me again (you just dont know it yet).


----------



## wyogoob

liecents = license


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Not the animal I wanted to kill but...
I decided to settle on this one so I could bitch about It and make up excuses why it isn't a trophy and how the herd has been wiped out.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Trying to get my kid on a buck/bull. Been looking every where and can't find any...

I am too **** lazy to do any scouting and would rather have someone tell me exactly where to drive to to shoot one.


----------



## Al Hansen

Tack driver = three shots on a 24 " x 24" target.
Deer hunt = How many cases of beer can I get for 20 bucks.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

!!!!!! = I'm right

since, cents or sints = sense


----------



## GaryFish

Makes scents Mr. Muleskinner.


----------



## RandomElk16

I haven't read all these but....

Bullet failed = I took a bad shot.


----------



## Bax*

Gunsmith recommendations? = I am too lazy to use the search function or scroll down the page. 

Pit bulls = dead horse


----------



## Idratherbehunting

Iron Bear = **** cats.
Lonetree = **** acid rain
Wyogoob = ****, I could eat that.
Longbow = ****, that's gross, Wyogoob


----------



## jshuag

I get to deer hunt every year = I put in for an impossible unit as my first choice so I get an extra point every season.


----------



## wyogoob

Typical for the Reloading Section:

im shooting a 280 YTO ACK IMP for WF LE elk loaded with IMR7828-SCEP under 162 GR Barnes TXXSGRCEBT with AMX GTO BC of .486 on odd numbered days at 75° F, 6997 ELEV

The COSECANT of the OGIVE is -0.03487 POI

MV 2879 FPS at DEOK, ME 3405 PSI - FFP MRAD 2 SSTXX ACCU.

VLD AT 3107 0.77" 0.015" OTL

COAL = CL + 0.280 - 0.015"


----------



## Idratherbehunting

wyogoob said:


> Typical for the Reloading Section:
> 
> im shooting a 280 YTO ACK IMP for WF LE elk loaded with IMR7828-SCEP under 162 GR Barnes TXXSGRCEBT with AMX GTO BC of .486 on odd numbered days at 75° F, 6997 ELEV
> 
> The COSECANT of the OGIVE is -0.03487 POI
> 
> MV 2879 FPS at DEOK, ME 3405 PSI - FFP MRAD 2 SSTXX ACCU.
> 
> VLD AT 3107 0.77" 0.015" OTL
> 
> COAL = CL + 0.280 - 0.015"


Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?


----------



## Azar

That sounds like a great load you got there! :grin:


----------



## wyogoob

Idratherbehunting said:


> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?


Sorry, let me clarify:

Energy 1587 ft-lbs
TKO 12.4
OGW 339 lbs
IPSC PF 315.53


----------



## wyogoob

she'll = shell 




I think.


----------



## Bax*

My signature line...


----------



## Cooky

wyogoob said:


> Sorry, let me clarify:
> 
> Energy 1587 ft-lbs
> TKO 12.4
> OGW 339 lbs
> IPSC PF 315.53


You definitely make Major.


----------



## elkfromabove

If your bootlaces came *loose *(loose), you could *loose *(lose) your boots which would be a significant *loose *(loss).


----------



## wyogoob

"You need a check up from the neck up"

.


----------



## Bax*

Duxtin? :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

thunder dick = to dispatch a big game animal

.


----------



## longbow

wyogoob said:


> thunder dick = to dispatch a big game animal
> 
> .


I take full responsibility for introducing this word to the UWN vernacular. Look it up on "Chuckapedia" and it says "It's an abbreviated word that combines "struck by thunder" and "knocked his richard to the dirt." Mother nature's power and a testosterone-charged barfight combined in one swift blow.

edited by *wyogoob*


----------



## wyogoob

You are an idiot = I don't agree with you.

You are a moron = I don't agree with you.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter

(_insert subject of your choice_) is unethical=I don't personally agree with (_insert subject of your choice_) but feel that my opinion is really important.------SS


----------



## brendo

Feel free to pm me= I don't want anyone else to know my new secret hunting spot that I worked so hard to find.

threads 10 pages or longer= anything to do with long range hunting.


----------



## longbow

longbow said:


> I take full responsibility for introducing this word to the UWN vernacular. Look it up on "Chuckapedia" and it says "It's an abbreviated word that combines "struck by thunder" and "knocked his richard to the dirt." Mother nature's power and a testosterone-charged barfight combined in one swift blow.
> 
> edited by *wyogoob*


Dang! Edited again! Shoot.


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> Dang! Edited again! Shoot.


Here's the rule:

You can prick your finger,
But you can't finger your pri#k.



Top of the page!


----------



## wyogoob

shinny = shiney

brite = bright

.


----------



## Ton_Def

he = the

teh = the


----------



## Springville Shooter

Seen=saw, observed, or noticed.


----------



## wyogoob

150 yards = 92 yards

300 yards = 184 yards

400 yards = 184 yards

.


----------



## 2full

So I guess in review, I'm a:

Road hunting
Beer drinking
bad shooting (short and long range)
no scouting
looking for free info
Tresspassin
poachin
whinin
Bad spellin
Lazy

Hunter..........

Man did you nail that !!! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## martymcfly73

I just did the math=I'm pulling these #'s out of my rear end.


----------



## wyogoob

2full said:


> So I guess in review, I'm a:
> 
> Road hunting
> Beer drinking
> bad shooting (short and long range)
> no scouting
> looking for free info
> Tresspassin
> poachin
> whinin
> Bad spellin
> Lazy
> 
> Hunter..........
> 
> Man did you nail that !!!
> :mrgreen:


Yeah, well your punctuation ain't too bad.


----------



## sawsman

top of the page = a vary rare occurrence that happens by chance and not intentionally. When you try to do it on purpose you'll more than likely get bottom of the page which is no special accomplishment.


----------



## Dunkem

Unless your you know who,and hes got it figured out.Heck he can get up at 2:00am to pee and get top of the page.What a guy.


----------



## Critter

See post 129= top of page


----------



## wyogoob

Kemmerrerrerrer - that little town north of Evanston

.


----------



## wyogoob

Critter said:


> See post 129= top of page


What?? I did a post #131 and it wouldn't roll over to the top of the next page so I deleted it.

What the....

.


----------



## massmanute

Troll = someone who expresses an opinion I don't agree with, especially if they are either a newbie or if they repeat their opinion

Newbie = depends on one's point of view. To the new person making a post it means "I'm new here." To the old timers it sometimes means "You are not one of us old timers, you don't know as much as we do, and we are suspicious that you will either disagree with one of us or will try to steal our secret fishing or hunting spot."

"Why didn't you use the search function?" = "I am not really interested in this thread, and I don't actually have anything constructive to contribute, but since the topic might have been discussed at least once within the last few years I will take up thread space by making this comment and irritate those who actually are interested in the thread "

"Why don't you use caliber X instead?" = "Caliber X is more powerful or flatter shooting than the ones on your list, so naturally it would be a better choice than the ones you are considering."

"... not to be elitist about it, but..." = "to be elitist about it..."

"You should have scouted the area first" = "I have no idea how rigorous your life constraints are, but mine must be even more rigorous, and I went out scouting at least once this year, and besides, I'm better and more ethical than you."

I suppose I am trying to illustrates some pet peeves with these examples, but then, so have some others on the thread.

Enjoy the rest of the holidays!


----------



## scott_rn

I was spooled by a hog = my line was old and rotten, therefore it broke while fighting an average fish.


----------



## longbow

wyogoob said:


> Kemmerrerrerrer - that little town north of Evanston
> 
> .


Kemmerererer is the second safest place to live in Wildoming according to this http://www.movoto.com/wy/safest-places-in-wyoming/

Evanston is WAY down at fourth. Probably because of the high-point beer, fireworks and that one specialty shop Romantix (never been there, just heard about it).


----------



## Jedidiah

Super Moderator / Senior Member = Cynical old guys


----------



## Ton_Def

Old!? Far from! :rockon:
(Well... I guess it would depend on who you ask. My kids say I am "old".)


----------



## longbow

Ton_Def said:


> Old!? Far from! :rockon:
> (Well... I guess it would depend on who you ask. My great grandkids say I am "old".)


I fixed it for you. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ton_Def

Ton_Def: said:


> Old!? Far from!
> (Well... I guess it would depend on who you ask. My great* grandkids* say I am "old".)
> 
> 
> 
> longbow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed it for you. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Considering my oldest daughter is only 11, I have many, MANY more years until that happens! 8)


----------



## longbow

Ton_Def said:


> Considering my oldest daughter is only 11, I have many, MANY more years until that happens! 8)


Oh wait.... your oldest daughter is only 11? Ya, that great grandkid thing ain't gonna fly. I blame it on Jedidiah for misleading me. It's his fault. :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow

AND I get "top O the page". Eat your heart out WyoGoob.


----------



## wyogoob

Names of Wyoming towns:

Evingston = Evanston
Kemerrerrer = Kemmerrerer
Kemmerrerer = Kemmerer
Aftin = Afton
Jackson Hole = Jackson
The Hole = Jackson
RS - Rock Springs
GR - Green River
Point of the Rocks = Point of the Rock
Dobois = Dubois
Graybull = Greybull


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> Names of Wyoming towns:
> 
> Evingston = Evanston
> Kemerrerrer = Kemmerrerer
> Kemmerrerer = Kemmerer
> Aftin = Afton
> Jackson Hole = Jackson
> The Hole = Jackson
> RS - Rock Springs
> GR - Green River
> Point of the Rocks = Point of the Rock
> Dobois = Dubois
> Graybull = Greybull


A couple more;

Rawlings = Rawlins
Sink lair = Sinclair
Green River = Rock Springs
Rock Springs = Green River

and lastly, Laramie is not in Laramie county?


----------



## Springville Shooter

What about the mighty Wham Setter and Shy Anne?------SS


----------



## Al Hansen

Springers = Rocksprings

I got some more my uncle from Wyoming told me years ago that would get bleeped here. LOL.


----------



## Jedidiah

Current Creek = Currant Creek

This has to be the most misspelled word on this forum. Typically my limit for time spent on any given day on this forum is reached when I see Current Creek mentioned for the dozenth time. At least it's not as bad as BFT.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

After all the time I have "spend" on this forum I "havant" "sawn" this thread before now. Maybe it needs to be moved to the comedy section...


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> Dang! Edited again! Shoot.


You're not doing it right.

This is a good example of how to cuss and get away with it:






.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors

wyogoob said:


> "4 miles" = 1.6 miles
> 
> "An honest 6 miles" = 1.6 miles
> 
> "10 miles" = 1.6 miles


"a little ways" = 10 miles to a spot I'm not even giving hints about


----------



## 3arabians

I dropped him right before the fence of the CWMU = I dropped him 50 yards over the fence of the CWMU and then hurried and drug him back to the public before anyone saw me.


----------



## wyogoob

2 lb trigger - weighs 2.2 ounces

4 lb trigger - weighs 2.2 ounces

8 lb trigger - weighs 2.2 ounces


----------



## LostLouisianian

FB dikes ARE NOT lesbians from Farmington.....I wish someone would have told me sooner


----------



## wyogoob

idiot - someone that doesn't have the same opinion as me

.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> "4 miles" = 1.6 miles
> 
> "An honest 6 miles" = 1.6 miles
> 
> "10 miles" = 1.6 miles


bump


----------



## wyogoob

"girly gun" any firearm caliber/bullet weight combination less than .308"/200grain

.


----------



## wyogoob

"redneckery" = Utah Wildlife Network

.


----------



## Catherder

gubmint=Transfer of public land thread


----------



## DallanC

"dumbassery" Coined by Loke, it describes daily discussions on the UWN forums.


-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake

Tagging for future reference.


----------



## 3arabians

Scope = uh....nevermind

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Scope = the piece of equipment you thought was your best friend but decides to stab you in the back and then kick you in the balls as you bleed out when you are most depending on it to work for you
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Fixed it for you


----------



## longbow

Adequate caliber = If you want to be absolutely certain that you can kill anything in North America then you will need a at LEAST a 300RUM for everything.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Karl = well he's our resident expert on pretty much everything and if Karl posts it then you can take it to the bank


----------



## Catherder

"Surprise" or "Supreme" recipes= Goob's been out in his back yard with the pellet gun. ;-)

Happy New year all.


----------



## wyogoob

Satanists = people that worship rifle scopes.

.


----------



## 2full

What is sad:
As I read thru this thread, I could not help but notice how many names
no longer participate in the forum.


----------



## Dunkem

Password change= New Account.


----------



## wyogoob

"a real Westerner"

Someone who is NOT from Washington, Oregon or Colorado.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Californian(or transplant)= Not even as good as someone from OR, WA, or CO......certainly nowhere near a real westerner.------SS


----------



## wyogoob

"link" - a thingie in a chain

.


----------



## willfish4food

Lead contaminated game meat - any meat from any animal killed with any lead projectile regardless of proximity to the wound channel (to some of the members of the forum) 

Lead poisoning - a made up scare tactic perpetuated by the guberment and PETA used to reduce the hunting population and force more regulations (to other members of the forum)


----------



## PBH

"Utah" that area north of I-70 and south of Idaho.
"southern Utah": Provo

"land transfer": all that beautiful land south of I-70


----------



## wyogoob

"huge" = 2 or 3

"a lot" = 2 or 3

"there all" (like in "they're all") = 2 or 3

.


----------



## wyogoob

*is it "no body" or "nobody"?*



wyogoob said:


> "link" - a thingie in a chain
> 
> .


nobody will click on that link either

.


----------



## sawsman

*Wild Turkey* = a rare Utah upland game bird that completely winter killed during the winter of 2016/2017.

*Wild Turkey* = a type of Kentucky Bourbon used on rare occasions in some of wyogoobs recipes.


----------



## Clarq

"motorized" = mechanized


----------



## wyogoob

*dazed n confuzed*



Clarq said:


> "motorized" = mechanized


Yeah, I'm gonna post some pictures on that thread. Maybe that will help.

.


----------



## .45

wyogoob said:


> "huge" = 2 or 3
> 
> "a lot" = 2 or 3
> 
> "there all" (like in "they're all") = 2 or 3
> 
> .


More than two: A whole bunch...


----------

